# POC Tectal Race Spin (lenghty review)



## motolombardo (Mar 10, 2007)

Took the plunge and decided to up my helmet game this year to something with MIPS or similar. My LBS just started carrying POC so I pulled the trigger after reading a few good reviews. After about a month with it I have formed a decent impression.

*FIT*
I have a long oval head, not round. the helmet fits great. Very secure when adjusted properly and the way they route the straps is terrific. The strap does however seem to come loose after a while and requires re-adjusting. It fits very low on the head which is great but limits your choice of sunglasses. The front bridge rests on the top of anything that is not extremely low profile. Likewise with the sides, if the arms of your glasses are not round or low profile, the side of the helmet will contact them. Your head fits in this helmet and you do not feel like it is sitting on top of your head.

*PADDING*
As above, the helmet is comfortable but for the life of me, I cannot figure out why there is ZERO padding on the rear 40% of the helmet. See area circled in red. Yes, when fitted, the retention system pushes the helmet rearward but if SPIN technology is so important for rotational impacts, why is such a large percentage un-padded? See Pic. The pads themselves seem comfortable but I am surprised POC is hanging their hat on this. The SPIN padding is very similar to any high end helmet but with a little more squish. I cannot find any independent testing so who knows if the minuscule amount of silicone in the pads is any better or worse than MIPS, wave cell, aerocore, etc.

*Other* 
The helmet is Recco compatible so If you are ever in an avalanche wile riding a mountain bike you should be easier to find. Seriously though, I had no clue what Recco was until I looked it up. Not sure if it has any use for mountain biking as the range seems limited and the likelihood of being buried by mud or snow is slim. 
It also has Armid bridges but the website doesn't really explain it too well. A cutaway photo would have been nice. 
The shape is cool. somewhat flat on top and narrower than my IXS or Giro.
It has a goggle retention band which is cool but with most goggles having some kind of silicone inside the strap, is it really necessary? I dont wear goggles often so this really doesn't matter to me. 
The ratcheting adjuster is nice but the gap between the adjuster and the helmet is small so with a glove on you have to cram your finger in there. See Pic.

*CONCLUSION*
I am glad I bought it but it does seem overpriced and a bit 'gimicky' but I suppose you could say that about the industry as a whole. It is very comfortable and despite the few complaints I have, hopefully it will be on my head for a few seasons. 
For those interested, I got a great deal on this from www.takeahikeshop.com good people to deal with and they have a brick and mortar shop.


----------



## mlloyd007 (Dec 7, 2009)

Good review, thanks. I have the Tectal (non-MIPS), and like it a lot. Like you, mine initialy sat quite low on my head which interfered with the top of my sunglasses, but I used some thicker pads from another helmet to raise it up a bit. Now the fit is the best I've had with any helmet and the coverage, especially on the rear of the head, is better than most other helmets I've seen. Overall, I'm very impressed with the quality of POC products- also have POC knee and elbow pads and ski helmet.


----------



## motolombardo (Mar 10, 2007)

mlloyd007 said:


> Good review, thanks. I have the Tectal (non-MIPS), and like it a lot. Like you, mine initialy sat quite low on my head which interfered with the top of my sunglasses, but I used some thicker pads from another helmet to raise it up a bit. Now the fit is the best I've had with any helmet and the coverage, especially on the rear of the head, is better than most other helmets I've seen. Overall, I'm very impressed with the quality of POC products- also have POC knee and elbow pads and ski helmet.


That's a good solution but it would defeat the purpose of the 'spin' padding on this model. Agreed though. They make good stuff. I just bought the VPD knee pads and I like them.


----------



## phuchmileif (Aug 10, 2016)

You know those pin gauges used by machinists or fabricators? Like a simplified pro version of the little needle brick thing that you would stick your face in as a kid (this might sound really weird if no one knows what I'm talking about).

Those should be in every bike shop for measuring heads, and then it should be law that manufacturers have to, like, publish some kind of standardized drawing showing the intended head shape for their helmet.

Or something.

I'm tired of this 'long helmet' or 'round helmet' arbitrary crap and never being able to find a helmet that fits my head properly. MIPS and other tech are minor improvements. However, having a helmet that fits right is CRITICAL to the basic function of the device. If we're trying to improve safety, why don't we improve fit?

Oh, sorry, the first part of your review just caused that random rant to kinda fall out.


----------



## motolombardo (Mar 10, 2007)

I hear what you are saying. I’ve ridden with only arai motorcycle helmets for years for this reason. They make 5 or 6 different models with the main difference being head shape. From there you can Change cheek pads and liners to get an all day comfortable fit.


----------



## savechief (Jun 8, 2004)

Going to bump this to ask a question about fit regarding the Tectal Race Spin. I just got one, in size XS-S (51-54cm). In every other helmet ever created in history, I'm a solid medium, with my head measuring 56cm. So in theory, the XS-S shouldn't fit me at all, but it does, with room to spare. I also have a very narrow, oval-shaped head like the OP. 

Anybody also find that they're in a smaller size Tectal Race Spin than they typically wear?


----------



## Dave1078 (Oct 1, 2007)

savechief said:


> Going to bump this to ask a question about fit regarding the Tectal Race Spin. I just got one, in size XS-S (51-54cm). In every other helmet ever created in history, I'm a solid medium, with my head measuring 56cm. So in theory, the XS-S shouldn't fit me at all, but it does, with room to spare. I also have a very narrow, oval-shaped head like the OP.
> 
> Anybody also find that they're in a smaller size Tectal Race Spin than they typically wear?


I had to size down from an L/XL to M/L for the non-spin version (tectal race). I even run a Halo headband to prevent sweat from getting in my eyes.


----------



## chadbrochills (Aug 9, 2018)

I have the regular Tectal helmet. Love it, but feel the pads it comes with are horrible for a helmet of it's price. Went through the two sets in a matter of months, the seams kept coming apart. Contacted POC, told them the issue and they sent me a pair of the SPIN pads, which have been fine for a few months now. I like that the SPIN pads are one-piece as well.

I'm not sure about the SPIN model, but my Tectal is adjustable in the rear to make it sit slightly higher or lower on your head. This might help the people with glasses and them not feeling right.


----------



## chadbrochills (Aug 9, 2018)

Dave1078 said:


> I had to size down from an L/XL to M/L for the non-spin version (tectal race).* I even run a Halo headband to prevent sweat from getting in my eyes.*


That's my biggest gripe with this helmet. It doesn't seem to steer sweat away from dripping in my eyes. Going to try a Halo headband.


----------



## Bicycle019 (Jan 23, 2004)

I have had this helmet for a few seasons now. The SPIN pads probably work, but boy are they terrible at holding onto sweat. They saturate and drip right into face/glasses in very short order. This helmet has better airflow than the Giro Montaro it replaced, but it literally rains sweat within 15 minutes of starting a ride. It borders on unacceptable to me, and I've had to use a head band to keep it at bay. I ride in arid Colorado/Utah a lot, but have traveled with it to New England, Europe, and Canada where it is humid and it's even worse with the sweat. Nice fitting and feeling helmet otherwise.


----------



## TraxFactory (Sep 10, 1999)

Bicycle019 said:


> I have had this helmet for a few seasons now. The SPIN pads probably work, but boy are they terrible at holding onto sweat. They saturate and drip right into face/glasses in very short order. This helmet has better airflow than the Giro Montaro it replaced, but it literally rains sweat within 15 minutes of starting a ride.


It is partially due to the deep air channels behind the brow pad. It's like a sweat channel directly into your eyeballs 

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## 6D ATB-1T EVO (Jul 13, 2010)

savechief said:


> Going to bump this to ask a question about fit regarding the Tectal Race Spin. I just got one, in size XS-S (51-54cm). In every other helmet ever created in history, I'm a solid medium, with my head measuring 56cm. So in theory, the XS-S shouldn't fit me at all, but it does, with room to spare. I also have a very narrow, oval-shaped head like the OP.
> 
> Anybody also find that they're in a smaller size Tectal Race Spin than they typically wear?


I needed a XXL though circumference is only 58cm. Helmet is not made for a round Viking head even though they come from Sweden. But good helmet; crashed and broke collarbone and bent some ribs, but not a scratch on my head. A bit like a Dart Vader helmet in XXL. Still not good enough to be bought again. Concussion is pretty bad and have ordered a 6D ATB-1t helmet that is bigger heavier and maybe even less ventilated (do not know yet will not ride the next month anyway) but offering far better protection.


----------



## motolombardo (Mar 10, 2007)

It's been a while but I am still happy with mine. I did adjust the up and down portion of the cage in the back so glasses do fit better by bringing the knob up closer to the helmet (which brings the front end up more). Unfortunately there is no way of fitting fingers in there to rotate the knob. The pads are exactly like everyone has said. Just a straight stream of sweat pours out on hot and humid days. Still a great lid.


----------



## SoaD009 (Mar 25, 2018)

I'm not usually one to complain with gear, but my god this helmet hurts my my head. Perhaps it is too oval shaped and I have a rounder head? After using my POC helmet for a few months, I have gone back to my Troy Lee helmet because it feels a thousand times better. Also, one of the velcro circles fell off of the POC helmet. I've tried replacing it but they won't stay. I love my POC knee pads and elbow pads, but I will never buy a helmet from them again.


----------



## 6D ATB-1T EVO (Jul 13, 2010)

SoaD009 said:


> I'm not usually one to complain with gear, but my god this helmet hurts my my head. Perhaps it is too oval shaped and I have a rounder head? After using my POC helmet for a few months, I have gone back to my Troy Lee helmet because it feels a thousand times better. Also, one of the velcro circles fell off of the POC helmet. I've tried replacing it but they won't stay. I love my POC knee pads and elbow pads, but I will never buy a helmet from them again.


POC usually make great products but they have the idea that your head must be formed best possible for a wind tunnel. Round heads like us need something else. On top of that the foam in POC helmets are too dense and will not absorb or make your landing softer. Do not look for Specialized they are not at all better for a round head.
Almost all helmet manufacturers are idiots. They do not want to inform which head shape they make helmets for. It would be simple to inform inside width and length instead of that silly circumference they all use. But do not expect these silly people to inform that, it would lead to less sold and never used helmets and thus less profit.
If you want a fitting helmet ask for inside width and length before buying if you must buy on the internet. Just like shoes. Inside width is not mentioned anywhere, even Sidi with their famous Mega size only state that it is 4mm wider than standard, which is plain stupid.
Not 2 persons have same shape head or feet so somebody must make the idiots feel the heat. Unfortunately we are not the ones that can do that.
ISX make a wide helmet but if you want really good protection ask 100% helmets and 6D helmets for inside width as they have helped me plus they have far better protection material than just the foam most helmets have on the inside. Mips make that a little (but not enough) better.


----------



## eri (Sep 4, 2012)

I have owned and loved a Poc Trebec Race for the past 6 years. I have a difficult to fit head, tried maybe 15 helmets and the Trebec was the only one that fit. Need a new helmet and was disappointed to find the Tectal does not at all fit the same as the Trebec.

Found a deal for some XL-XXL trebecs on ebay, so I'm set for the next decade.

Anyhoo, if you're a Trebec lover don't assume the Tectal will work for you.


----------



## Hurricane Jeff (Jan 1, 2006)

I must have the perfect head for this helmet, size M/L Tectal Race Spin. This has been one of the better fitting helmets I've owned. So far, since September of last year, its been great.


----------



## KennyWatson (Sep 4, 2017)

These seem to either fit amazing, or terrible, depending on head shape. For me the fit is really good. 

About my 2nd week of owning it I had an OTB crash and landed hard on a rock, right on my temple (basically where the bridge on the tectal drops down low). Literally dented that part of the helmet, but I was fine otherwise. Not sure I could say the result would have been the same on a helmet without that drop portion at the temples. 
Anyways I went and bought another one, to me it has proven itself via real world testing. When it becomes obsolete I will definitely try to find something with similar coverage. 

I dunno if the spin pads or other gimmicks mean anything but I do not in my particular crash if I'd been wearing a helmet without that drop at the temple, if have been in trouble.


----------



## pornstar (Aug 15, 2005)

I have a POC Ventral Air Spin for almost a year now. This is my review:

The pads suck.

i took them off once to wash them and now they are all over the place.
I dont want to take them off again.
It is not about the pads going bad and replacing them, as the glue on the velcro pieces have loosen up.
I can´t see how a very expensive helmet has this crappy pads.

I love the fit, the protection it provides, how light it is, all the sizing options and its retaining system.
The looks, well uhmm i dont fancy them but they are ok.
But the flimsy disposable padding is a no no.
Won´t be buying another POC product until they adress this issue.

I was about to buy a Tectal but i couldnt justify spending that much money on a helmet with such a Piece Of Crap padding system.
I bought an TLD A2 for less than half of Tectal.

I definetely prefer the fit and lighter weight of the POC but the TLD was a better value and i can wash the pads whenever i feel like it.


----------



## Jigs (Aug 1, 2020)

*Crash test mini review.*

I bought a Tectal Race Spin just over 2 months ago and been really happy with the look and fit of it, having an oval shaped head. The ratchet system at the back could be a little bit better, but apart from that I didn't have any complaints.

Yesterday, while hitting a local park, I gave myself concussion riding. I was unconscious for enough time to wake up with 5 people around me and didn't know where I was, lost my balance and twisted my bars. It was the hottest day of the year in the UK and I spent most of it in hospital until I had a CT scan and was given the go ahead to leave. Today I have a bruise across most of the right side of my head.

I inspected the helmet and was surprised the whole thing is still intact. The shell had superficial scratches, but internally, apart from the Spin pads offsetting maybe 20 degrees or so and partially splitting along part of a seem, there appeared no damage.

I don't know how the system works properly, but I expected the foam to compress to decelerate the speed my head was traveling at, but there is no visual sign of a crumple zone. I've no doubt it's somehow done a job and dissipated a lot of energy, but I think a system that allows the foam to crumple would work better for me, so this perhaps suits people with thicker skulls or taking harder impacts.

I've been searching the internet to see if I could find more info about the tech and found this thread at the top of my search. I've also sent a message to Poc to explain why the foam doesn't crumple, so hopefully they respond.

Looks like i'll be taking a bit/lot of time off from riding until my head and ribs (which must have hit a bar end) feel up to it. I might be looking at a different brand helmet too as I think the foam is too hard for my head, but maybe there's a great reason for that. We'll see!


----------



## KennyWatson (Sep 4, 2017)

I don't think you can always tell by a simple visual, and it also just depends how you land and what you land on, and the shape of what you land on. I am on my second tectal spin race, I had an over the bars crash on my first one and landed on my temple (right onto the part of the helmet that dips down a little in front of your ear) and it had a noticeable dent, but the force was pretty concentrated on that one area. I could see that if you landed on flat ground with the force spread over more area, you'd probably need calipers to be able to measure the difference. 
In my case it was a freaking hard hit to the temple and no concussion (hit was hard enough to perforate my ear drum though). Hence I bought another one.


----------



## Jigs (Aug 1, 2020)

Yeah, I posted a similar message in a DH Biking group i'm in on fb where I posted pictures of my head and helmet and there I saw another of these helmets with a corrugated style front end where the rider had head butted a rock. He has full confidence in these too.

He became blind for what he thinks was around 5 minutes and didn't suffer concussion, but he is a 95kg rider and I am an 80kg rider. Maybe that has something to do with the shell damage too? Just wondering really!

i'd like to see more science behind the helmets as I take my health really seriously. I'd normally bail before risking myself if I don't feel up to a challenge on a particular run or jump, or i'm having an off day. Maybe different helmets, besides just the fit fit, suit different weights for example. Maybe standards need to address a broader range of weights maybe and maybe there needs to be more than one type of internal density of foam to take into consideration rider weight.

The weather is great here and I just want to be out riding more. If that means a helmet that protects my head better so I don't wipe myself out for a week or a few weeks, then I'll pay more. 

Props to Poc that I walked away then, but it would be nice if some helmet reviewers could do a proper non affiliated test with multiple copies of helmets from multiple brands and help give us real world comparisons, rather than end users checking to see if a helmet meets a standard for their part of the globe.


----------



## Trinimon (Aug 6, 2019)

Thanks for the review. I was looking at picking one of these up for next season. Humm, guess I'll have to find a LBS to test fit instead of buying one online.


----------



## 6D ATB-1T EVO (Jul 13, 2010)

*Fit is important.*



Trinimon said:


> Thanks for the review. I was looking at picking one of these up for next season. Humm, guess I'll have to find a LBS to test fit instead of buying one online.


Good idea. Try on is the best.
If no helmets you can try are pleasant to you, you can try what I did:
Write to the good people making or selling the helmets and ask for inside lenght and width. You may be surprised that only few answers will come to you and most of them will be with the silly circumference data that are telling exactly nothing about if the helmet will fit on your head or not.
I will not buy another POC helmet before they change the foam in them as that is far too dense. Have 2 and do not use them after my crash in the Tectal.
Good luck finding a helmet and yuo have only one head so protect it.


----------



## Trinimon (Aug 6, 2019)

6D ATB-1T EVO said:


> Good idea. Try on is the best.
> If no helmets you can try are pleasant to you, you can try what I did:
> Write to the good people making or selling the helmets and ask for inside lenght and width. You may be surprised that only few answers will come to you and most of them will be with the silly circumference data that are telling exactly nothing about if the helmet will fit on your head or not.
> I will not buy another POC helmet before they change the foam in them as that is far too dense. Have 2 and do not use them after my crash in the Tectal.
> Good luck finding a helmet and yuo have only one head so protect it.


Yeah, I'm not crazy about the missing foam in the rear of the helmet. I'm sure there's a safety design reason for it? Humm, maybe I'll stick to my Fox helmets...


----------



## Hurricane Jeff (Jan 1, 2006)

I love my Tectal Race. Been using it for about 7 months now.


----------



## Halfabrain (Jun 5, 2014)

Bump... how is everybody cleaning their tectal race spin liner? Also wondering if anyone has a good seam repair idea for this liner.

I've been handwashing in warm water and dish soap (and air dry) which seems to work fine, but wondering if anyone has a hack or two to share.

In my experience, most helmet liners are unreasonably fragile (given the cost of the helmet), especially at the seams. Have the POC for about a year now and the front lower seam is just starting to give way.

BTW - Best helmet I've tried. Previously used TLD A1/A2, but their liner's don't last at all and replacements for model/year TLD's over two years old are ridiculously difficult to find. I expect my helmet to last for years and years (unless impact), so being able to replace the liner down the road is critical... it is not a durable part.


----------



## RyderRider (May 18, 2020)

Halfabrain said:


> Bump... how is everybody cleaning their tectal race spin liner? Also wondering if anyone has a good seam repair idea for this liner.
> 
> I've been handwashing in warm water and dish soap (and air dry) which seems to work fine, but wondering if anyone has a hack or two to share.
> 
> ...


If you are talking about the blue pad headliner, I saw a video somewhere where they said to take it out, put it in the helmet bag, tie the bag closed and wash it in the washing machine. Then let it air dry.

Here it is.


----------



## Offspring (Jan 29, 2006)

An older thread here but I'll add; the shiny under surface of the visor is very reflective, almost mirror like in winter conditions, and somewhat distracting. Once I noticed it I can't go without seeing it all the time now. I'll be shooting the underside with a matte black paint.

I have the black with the white rear section. Other than that I really like the helmet and it fits me great.


----------



## Trinimon (Aug 6, 2019)

Humm, now I'm gonna keep looking at the underside of my visor. lol Damn it!


----------



## rtsideup (Mar 21, 2012)

Has anybody put a Sweatbuster in one of these?


----------



## NightOWL (Jul 30, 2006)

Love this helmet! I'm 57-58mm and wear a M/L.
Is there full face that fits like it? The Coron Air M/L is too tight on my 58mm head.


----------



## Trinimon (Aug 6, 2019)

Anyone try the Kortal to compare it to the Tectal?



NightOWL said:


> Love this helmet! I'm 57-58mm and wear a M/L.
> Is there full face that fits like it? The Coron Air M/L is too tight on my 58mm head.


My TLD D3 fits nicely but it's a bit hefty for LONG days at the more light-enduro bike park near me. I've got a TLD Stage on order but hoping it fits similar. Found one store in Canada with my size in stock but if they actually have it in stock is another story. Nowhere to try one physically so it's bit of a crap shoot.


----------



## NightOWL (Jul 30, 2006)

Trinimon said:


> I've got a TLD Stage on order but hoping it fits similar. Found one store in Canada with my size in stock but if they actually have it in stock is another story. Nowhere to try one physically so it's bit of a crap shoot.


Soooo I ordered (still have) a TLD Stage M/L since i liked the A2 half shell. I had to go with the 15mm smaller pads included in the box. While i have the sides & back fitting ok, the top is bearable but feeling like it would be better for a cone head. I'm thinking of trying the IXS Trigger FF. Who knows, maybe I just have to size up? It really stinks when you can't try everything first. Love the POC Tectal 🤘🤘


----------

